# ارجو المساعده فى كيفيه عمل البور فى الشلتر



## medht_2 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو من احد المهندسين شرح فكره عمل البور داخل الموقع وكيفيه معرفه اغلب اعطال البور وصيانتها ....... مع الشكر......... 

:56::56::56:


----------



## zeinabsalem (29 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام ةعليكم

الحقيقه كلمه البور مش واضحه...البور الوحيد اللى بعرفه هوbore " azimuth" ,هو معناه درجه ادارة الانتينا يعنى الانتينا البانيل بتكون على اى اتجاه واقفه...مثلا 30 درجه 120 درجه ويتم تحديدها بالبوصله طبعا وبتكون البوصله بعيده عن الانتينا علشان المجال الكهرومغناطيسى ميبوظش البوصله ....
ياريت لو البور له معنى تاني وان شاء الله بساعدك لانه صميم شغلي


----------

